# Honest Question : Does my (your) fursona matter to others?



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 13, 2014)

Kind of a strange question but it's a legitimate one; do you judge others by their fursona?
Are you more likely to befriend someone online by the character they chose to show as their avatar? Does their art style matter to you? Gender? Attractiveness? ...species?

it's not something that we as modern, open-minded human beings want to admit but we judge a lot of our peers by physical appearance _first,_ be their smile, their clothes, mannerisms, hygiene, how they carry themselves or (unfortunately) their race. So how does meeting people in person parallel with how we meet people online?

Are you intimidated at first by users with scary looking avatars or icons? Do badly drawn avatars put you off? (or art styles you simply aren't a fan of) Does a sexy (or suggestive) avatar increase or decrease the chances you'll trade messages with an individual? Are you more likely to interact with either same or opposite gendered avatars? Have you ever passed up a post because the OP's avatar was a baby fur with a dirty diaper? Did you ever once send a yiff invite to someone because they had a sexy character? What about your own experience? What does your fursona say (or show) about you?

How much an impact do forum avatars or online fursonas influence your initial impression? Do you worry about what message YOUR character(s) portray?
...or what about forum users without avatars? **AHEM** :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 13, 2014)

I only judge them for their poor sense of taste.


----------



## mcjoel (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope not one bit I could care less about what another person's sona or avi is whether it is drawn amazingly good or amazingly bad. It doesn't influence my opinion on them thats formed by the content on their posts and actions towards me and the forum's.


----------



## Antumbra (Nov 13, 2014)

I wouldn't mind talking to them, but I'll admit I'm much more likely to look at their gallery if I like their avatar.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 13, 2014)

As far as forum avatars go, yes, they matter a lot. Pretty much the same for 'sonas.
When you look at a poster, what's the first thing you see? His avatar. It's the visual first impression you're gonna get and first impressions matter a ton. The same goes to every forum everywhere with an avatar function.
Usually the fursona is a representation of yourself/your desires in the furry world, and how you perceive yourself is how others are gonna perceive you initially.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes. If someone deliberately chooses an esoteric species, like a blob fish, I put them straight into the special snowflake pigeon hole...

, and if someone has drawn their own avatar, and it gives me the impression that I am staring into the mind of a 5 year old, I cultivate a prejudice.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 13, 2014)

Most definitely. When someone messages me with a diaperfur/brony/horrible fetish avatar I'm most certainly going to judge them severely before even talking to them.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 13, 2014)

I feel intimidated by the posts of people who have avatars which are frowning/snarling/generally looking aggressive or in a bad mood. Unfortunately this makes me intimidated by a lot of people here at some point or another.

Thats why I prefer to have a cheerful avatar.


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't know. Unless its something extravagantly odd or messed up, I may judge. But other than than I see no harm in it, _its what you want after all. _It for me really depends if you intended it to be you're representative fursona and put thought into it, or just made something up quick and intentionally made it odd. On a note of pictures I never judge. I can never draw my fursona out, so I mustn't judge those whom actually _tried._


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 13, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Most definitely. When someone messages me with a diaperfur/brony/horrible fetish avatar I'm most certainly going to judge them severely before even talking to them.


Agreed. 

As for those without avatars, I just figure you haven't gotten around to it yet or something like that, and pay it no extra mind.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 13, 2014)

I am more likely to make initial contact with a person if I like the look of their sona, but of course my feelings about their personalities may change over time. So I do have biases for certain animals, not just primates, but others that I'm fond of such as sloths. I see a species that I like and figure we might enjoy the same things in some fashion, so I speak to them more or try to get to know them. But I must admit, I will follow you around like a clingy puppy if you have an ape sona. 
I don't judge a person's personality by art skill, but when I see an avatar that is badly drawn to my eyes then I'm kinda put off my the fact that I can't picture them properly. I've always pictured people like their avatars or fursonas, so if someone has a juvenile scribble I only see them as that scribble, so seeing their real face is often a welcome thing.
I have species that I am initially put off by, I judge them as being uninteresting at first but it often changes and I get over such silliness. It's usually grey wolves and things like that that make me "meh" until I get to know them and I can't help but picture them as the grey little doggie!
Bronies put me off and it's harder to get over that one, instead of picturing their pony I picture a "comic book guy from the simpsons" human.

Also ayattar confused the hell out of me for ages with this rectangular flag, until I saw his selfie and I can now get a good grasp of who he is.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh thank geebus i thought i was the only one who did this.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 13, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Oh thank geebus i thought i was the only one who did this.


It's no secret how much you love primates. I can hear you squee whenever you see my bonobo butt mooning you on my av.


----------



## Rekel (Nov 13, 2014)

Mine is of a generic species with a douchey look, and thus I'm hated by all.

EDIT: To actually contribute, lemme lay down my side of things, which is simple. I'm pretty damn species-ist, I'm not going to lie, but that's not a like/dislike thing -- it's just how likely I am to talk to that person more. If their character (because I think "fursona" is cheesy) is something I'm not too fond of, in no way does that mean I'm not going to talk to them. But if they were something closer to my own kind, I might even go out of my way to start a conversation.

Just basic psychology. Birds of a feather flock together.


----------



## TatzelThess (Nov 13, 2014)

Kind of a silly idea, but you could rename this thread "Does your fursona make your butt look big?"

...I have a weird sense of humor.


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 13, 2014)

Rekel said:


> (because I think "fursona" is cheesy)


I knew I wasn't the only one who thought this! I knew it! Thank you!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 13, 2014)

I can't say they matter to me too much. I'll talk to just about anyone.

I won't lie and say I'm not judgmental, but I do believe in giving everyone a chance, and I'm not going to take that chance away because I spot a fursona that doesn't fit my tastes.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 13, 2014)

I usually snub people with diaper avatars.


----------



## -Nimh- (Nov 13, 2014)

yeh, I judge others A LOT by their fursona. The clothing, accessoires, pose, mimic, the quality and especially the style. Call me crazy but I believe that you can find out a lot about people if you look at their drawing style; drawing pictures and making art is, after all, something very personal.

ThatÂ´s also why I, after 2 years, still havenÂ´t yet found my "final form" x) (and I donÂ´t want to call it a day and just stick to "shapeshifter"). But the current design is in the works


----------



## Hewge (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 13, 2014)

Avatars in general tend to give a pretty damn good glimpse into the kinda person behind it. Here's my personal tier list.

*Top Tier: *Shit I like

*Whatever Tier:* Vanilla shit, and furshit (on furry forums)

*Approach with Caution Tier:* Furshit (outside of furry shit), My Little Pony, Homestuck, generic 'kawaii uguu~' anime shit

*Avoid as Much as Possible Tier: *Brony OC's, sexual furry shit, Sonic OC's, unironic memes, political shit, edgy teenager shit

*DANGER ZONE Tier: *Anything based on a terrible or creepy fetish (diapershit being the biggy here because that's just disgusting)

"Species" means fuck all because who gives a flying fuck if someone's self-insert is a goddamn goat or some shit.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Nov 13, 2014)

I wouldn't say that I judge them, but I am always curious as to why they chose that species. I feel like the animal you choose sometimes tells people a little about yourself. Sort of like a "what's your sign" thing. Did you choose the fox because you feel mischevious? or because you liked the Fox and the Hound? Those sorts of things. 

I will say that I won't necessarily "snub" species, but I do get excited when I meet another coyote  I suppose because I think they chose that species for the same reason I did, and that means we have some things in common. However, I have been proven dead wrong on some occasions lol

as for avatars, I don't judge because I'm aware mine looks kinda shitty --__-- (I don't use art programs and it was literally just a spur of the moment sketch...)
also, yes, some art looks like trash but that just means that person's talent isn't in drawing. for all you know they could be a gold medal skier that does brain surgery in space.


----------



## Teckolf (Nov 13, 2014)

Well, I don't have a "furry" avatar yet... I can't really draw characters very well so I just kind of made this for the meantime. I need to look through old avatars for the one of my dog (actual, not fursona) in a blonde wig... Damn I love that dog.


----------



## Wa*Ya*Ha (Nov 13, 2014)

Teckolf said:


> Well, I don't have a "furry" avatar yet... I can't really draw characters very well so I just kind of made this for the meantime. I need to look through old avatars for the one of my dog (actual, not fursona) in a blonde wig... Damn I love that dog.



I legit have a picture of my childhood dog in a blonde wig. weird....
I guess you don't truly love a dog until you put a wig on it. 

but actually you perfectly prove my point. you said you can't draw, but your avatar says you're an engineer (in training) which to me who can draw somewhat ok translates to you are a wizard (in training)


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 14, 2014)

We all judge people by their avatars, even if just a little.

Hell, I first joined this place with a crappy self-drawn avatar. And, therefore, I am in full knowledge of the fact that the majority of you would have thought I looked like a twat for quite a considerable amount of time.

But now I've splashed out on something presentable, I know that you all must think I'm a God now. :v


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 14, 2014)

Forgot to mention that i'll also pay a little bit more attention to people if its a species i like thats not too common, not like some unheard of goofy crap like a sea slug but like a maned wolf or harpy eagle which are still cool looking, just predators are cooler i guess :B



Bonobosoph said:


> It's no secret how much you love primates. I can hear you squee whenever you see my bonobo butt mooning you on my av.



I cant help it, i just see a primate and feel the strong urge to chase them down untill they run out of stamina then clamp my jaws round their jugulars :[ 



DrDingo said:


> But now I've splashed out on something presentable, I know that you all must think I'm a God now. :v



Remember which mortal got you there :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2014)

I know I draw conclusions from people's avatars.
It gives a glimpse into their likes and I can compare those to mine. 
Like it was said, birds of a feather flock together.

Also if their avatar is cropped from porn or such or if it's just plain promiscuous I probably will steer clear. It's alright to like furry porn, but there's really no need to bring a waifu pillow to a cafe y'know?
It's just as awkward.


----------



## Hewge (Nov 14, 2014)

My avatar is a crop of porn.

Judge me please


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 14, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I know I draw conclusions from people's avatars.
> It gives a glimpse into their likes and I can compare those to mine.



I wonder now what does the II Reich were-flag tell other people about me.


----------



## Astus (Nov 14, 2014)

A person's avatar is your first visual impression of the person. Considering that sight is one of our most used senses it would stand to reason that you would make you first impressions off of what you see. Though I'm sure that after seeing their posts and determining the type of person they are you will develop other ideas that aren't based off of what their avatar looks like. But as others said it helps you stay away from the crazies.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> I wonder now what does the II Reich were-flag tell other people about me.


From a glance I'd say you know a thing or two about world wars, enough to poke fun at the reich. Those tiny eyes convey a sense of humor.
And since it's not bronies/other childish crap I'd say it makes you appear mature.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 14, 2014)

Ok. Truth for the truth

Your nickname + avatar = _oh god, not those retards again _kind of comment/reaction
Enough to like you on a furry forum.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 14, 2014)

Whenever I look at someone's avatar, I imagine that's what they look like and what their personality is like. So if someone's avatar is some kind of fetish, I stay away.

My morbid curiosity gets the best of me most of the time though.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 15, 2014)

Yes. It's difficult not to get some sort of idea what the person  interests are, even a little about the personality of the person. It'  wouldn't be a end all on what the person is about, but lets be frank, we  all stereotype people to a extent.


----------



## Nataku (Nov 15, 2014)

I look at avatars more as a matter of amusement, and just because its art to look at. Not to decide whether or not I speak to someone.
 Now certainly, I do judge  avatars on whether I like them or not based on many things, like subject  and art style, but that's never been a deciding factor on whether I  spoke to someone or not. One's ability to draw is not synonymous with their ability to speak/type. Although it has influenced on occasion if I  have said certain things in my post to see if I get any form of  acknowledgement/species specific response out of them. I do it to see if a specific person exhibits any species or trope specific reactions, ie, does a fox really have a clever reply to something? Is the cat stand-offish or nonchalant? Does the peacock feel the need to strut its superiority in front of everyone? Do vultures like to pick over old, dead topics?


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 15, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I feel intimidated by the posts of people who have avatars which are frowning/snarling/generally looking aggressive or in a bad mood. Unfortunately this makes me intimidated by a lot of people here at some point or another.
> 
> Thats why I prefer to have a cheerful avatar.




RAAAWWRWWR! I will eat you and everyone you care about!



-Nimh- said:


> yeh, I judge others A LOT by their fursona. The  clothing, accessoires, pose, mimic, the quality and especially the  style. Call me crazy but I believe that you can find out a lot about  people if you look at their drawing style; drawing pictures and making  art is, after all, something very personal.
> 
> ThatÂ´s also why I, after 2 years, still havenÂ´t yet found my "final  form" x) (and I donÂ´t want to call it a day and just stick to  "shapeshifter"). But the current design is in the works



You're one of the avatars I judge for looking like a 4 year old's scrawl.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 15, 2014)

It is surprising how much you can, often correctly, assume about someone's personality by looking at their sona.

The species, the choice of colour, and any additional features all add up; the creator would have made their character look this way for a reason.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Nov 15, 2014)

I haven't nailed down what I want my 'sona to look like, and even if I did, I can't draw for shit. What does that say about me? _I can feel all of the judgment...._

I know that I am an extremely judgy person. A friend of mine and I make a whole sport out of it. However, I don't find it to be much of a problem here as far as characters and sonas go. There will always be things you can find out about people from how they choose to represent themselves- from how they look, to the name they go by, to the content of their posts. That's no big epiphany and everyone does it. 

For me, if the person focuses soley on fetishes and freakiness, then yeah, I'll judge. But mostly the avatar is just a quick visual identifier. I hardly notice the actual names anymore. I'll judge the quality of the art in their avatars, but I won't necessarily judge the person based on that (see above, I have no room to talk). On the forums, I judge people based on the words they use rather than how they choose to wear their fur.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Nov 15, 2014)

Well, unlike physical looks, which are largely decided by genetics, avatars and icons are chosen with intention, so I do believe they better reveal the person behind them.


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 15, 2014)

i'm going to try and awnser all your stuf. oh boy...

do you judge others by their fursona? Yes. much more than i'd like to admit. It's kinda like the ultimate attention grabber for me.
Are you more likely to befriend someone online by the character they chose to show as their avatar? yes. the Better/more intresting character the more attention i throw at the peson XP
 Does their art style matter to you? Gender? Attractiveness? ...species? yes, no, no and yes.
_Are you intimidated at first by users with scary looking avatars or icons? no.
Do badly drawn avatars put you off? yes. But if the person is awesome then i don't really mind.
 (or art styles you simply aren't a fan of) Does a sexy (or suggestive) avatar increase or decrease the chances you'll trade messages with an individual? decrease. Because i'm afraid the person is creepy or weird.
 Are you more likely to interact with either same or opposite gendered avatars? no idea.
Have you ever passed up a post because the OP's avatar was a baby fur with a dirty diaper? countless times.
Did you ever once send a yiff invite to someone because they had a sexy character? no.
What about your own experience? What does your fursona say (or show) about you? my fursona is still in the works. for now my avatar is a temporary sona that suits me the best.
How much an impact do forum avatars or online fursonas influence your initial impression? A bunch. It grabs my attention and then i become very curious about the user. which can be achieved through their posting/personaly, however that would take much longer. also, an formal looking or complex/impressive sona/avatar will actually deter me from interacting with them because i feel unwourthy XD
Do you worry about what message YOUR character(s) portray? Yes. that's why i try to improve and think what would portray my sona the best.
...or what about forum users without avatars? empty voids in the darkness of space ;P  (jk)_


----------



## Claribelle (Nov 15, 2014)

Pretty much what Pantheros said for me! I don't especially enjoy judging people on that, but it IS the first impression you get on a person. I usually associate anyone with a goat/antelope sona as someone cool cuz I'm a moron :V


----------



## Godtier (Nov 16, 2014)

It baffles me when people choose fetish stuff to use as their avatar. Are they unaware of how they're presenting themselves or do they simply not care?

An avatar, to me in any case, is something of a first impression. The actual design of the fursona doesn't matter - hell, you can be whatever you want. But if you picked a shitty pencil drawing or a sexually charged picture as the image to represent you then, yes, I judge you.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 16, 2014)

Obviously they have a fetish for being judged.


----------



## Godtier (Nov 16, 2014)

From the amount of furries who are also attention whores, I would say an overwhelming majority of the fandom has that specific fetish.

The mystery is finally solved.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Nov 16, 2014)

On something like species, nah. If you have a fetish avatar then I just avoid you. If you think your fetish is so important that you make it the first thing people notice about you then I want to avoid you at all costs. Butt avatars just strike me as uncreative and overdone at this point. 

I change my avatar pretty often on the main site, but I don't think I will ever change it again on here. I just think that this expression goes so well with the tone of many of my posts here. 



Hewge said:


> My avatar is a crop of porn.



Cannot unsee


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm rather tempted to take people's avatars and 'uncrop' them into weird fetish porn, but I'm sure there is a rule against that.


----------



## Obsydian (Nov 16, 2014)

I can't say I really judge somebody based off of their icon, but it's the first thing I notice and I'm more likely to read a post by somebody with an icon that interests me.  Most often though I judge based on what they post.

If the artwork in the icon interests me I'll go look at their art page usually.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 16, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm rather tempted to take people's avatars and 'uncrop' them into weird fetish porn, but I'm sure there is a rule against that.



Sounds like it could be potentially hilarious.


----------



## Astus (Nov 16, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm rather tempted to take people's avatars and 'uncrop' them into weird fetish porn, but I'm sure there is a rule against that.



I guess there is a new form game lol


----------



## Riltmos (Nov 27, 2014)

It depends, I am mostly indifferent about avatars, until I see someone with a dirty diaper sparkle wolf drawn in that poor sonic style. Then I will have a momentary mental cringe before moving on to what I was doing and basically forgetting about it moments later.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Nov 30, 2014)

I fully admit that I get my first impression of others (not just on this forum, but other forums I belong to) based on the avatar they use.  The way I figure it, they chose that avatar - whatever it is - to represent themselves, their personality, their views on a specific topic.  When it comes to furry - I think their fursona/avatar also gives at least a hint of who they are, how they think, whether they are serious or sarcastic or just silly, or thoughtful, or troll-ish.


----------



## NukeTheCat (Dec 14, 2014)

For me, the style of the art of the fursona determines the age. More grander or detailed the art is older the person is. If they have a sonic fursona, then I consider them no older than 12.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 14, 2014)

NukeTheCat said:


> For me, the style of the art of the fursona determines the age. More grander or detailed the art is older the person is. If they have a sonic fursona, then I consider them no older than 12.



Strangley that is very true. 

"However my sonic knuckles tails hybrid wearing hipster's clothing and armed with machine guns is the exception. ORIGINAL CHARACTER DON'T STEAL" :V


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 14, 2014)

It kinds of gives a first impression, but in honestly what people think of you is more based in what you write than what's in your avatar, strangely enough most people's personalities tend to match their avatar


----------



## EnthusiasticPup (Dec 14, 2014)

I base it on how they act and what they say not so much on their avatar they might have a blue dog as their avatar if they had that as their avatar i would think they were a  blue dog (not seriously but if i see that as an avatar the only thing i can infer is they might be a blue dog or likes dogs and the color blue  i can't really guess what their personality is unless i get to know them


----------



## belmonkey (Dec 14, 2014)

Maelstrom Eyre said:


> I fully admit that I get my first impression of others (not just on this forum, but other forums I belong to) based on the avatar they use.  The way I figure it, they chose that avatar - whatever it is - to represent themselves, their personality, their views on a specific topic.  When it comes to furry - I think their fursona/avatar also gives at least a hint of who they are, how they think, whether they are serious or sarcastic or just silly, or thoughtful, or troll-ish.



I usually go with cutesy avatars myself, and I guess they do represent me in the sense that you wouldn't expect bad things to come from the character, and negative / vulgar things aren't usually what to expect of me. I'm immediately drawn to others with cute avatars too.


----------



## MissFleece (Dec 14, 2014)

As someone who drew their avatar themselves, I feel kinda bad now  
Guess I know what to get myself for Christmas.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 21, 2014)

Well, ones fursona does say a lot about the person. For instance if a person has a huge, beefcake character they are probably involved in the fandom for some specific reason. Similar with latex furs or whatever. What I'm saying is fetishes/ sexuality will often bleed into ones  character.

Personally I *abhore *uncreative fursonae. There are so many animals out there. It pains me to see every noob ever pick a common animal by default. So much so that when I meet the 20th wolf, dog, or fox in a given day I just frustratedly click away. 
And on the other hand when I meet someone who has a unique species choice I applaud them for it. Like finally, someone made a pangolin fursona, thank you for being original. 

Disclaimer: Yes I have a dog character, but he is a reality-warping abomination so I think he's fairly unique. + Somewhat rarely seen breed.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 21, 2014)

Naturally, someone's fictional persona tells you a lot about the person behind them.
Which is why I love receiving compliments on my character: they're essentially just complimenting _me_!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 21, 2014)

I used to have a crush on RadBoys old avatar....
But now... Why u do did 2 me?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't know if it does...my mate thinks he's cute, and I've been given compliments on my fursuit, but that's about it.


----------



## Ryouzen (Dec 22, 2014)

Honestly i'll admit i judge. Like others i read said before i feel you can learn a lot about another from their fursona. And i'll even go so far as to admit certain species and pictures (drawn or made) can turn down my willingness to say something to another meanwhile the fursona's that are interesting for whatever reason or just appeal to me i'd be more willing to talk to. Granted I try to not think someone has negative traits just because of their fursona because sometimes its a bit misleading but i won't say i haven't...only to be proven right and wrong at times. But simply put i think it does matter to a degree or if for no other reason how I or another would start up a conversation with the other person.


----------



## sharingan75 (Jan 5, 2015)

While certain avatars will catch my eyes more than others, I tend to get my first impression from a person's user page. Do they have interests listed, or an F-list, or kind words in their shouts? It all gives you insight into who they really are. The only con is that if their page is blank you have almost no way of knowing what they are like without speaking with them. 

I myself may not understand every fetishes and am disgusted by some, the morals and ideals that a person lives by are what I judge them on most. If someone has a page filled with nothing but all the different resons why people of a certain race, or sexuality, or whatever are trash, then I think that the real trash is that person.


----------



## Lusuni (Jan 19, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> We all judge people by their avatars, even if just a little.
> 
> Hell, I first joined this place with a crappy self-drawn avatar. And, therefore, I am in full knowledge of the fact that the majority of you would have thought I looked like a twat for quite a considerable amount of time.
> 
> But now I've splashed out on something presentable, I know that you all must think I'm a God now. :v



Truth! I do love your avatar but honestly I've been more impressed about what you've actually had to say in the forums. Someone can have an amazing avatar/fursuit/artwork/whatever but if you're a douche I'll judge you like crazy.


----------



## KrysleQuinsen (Jan 20, 2015)

I admit, I judge them first, as they show taste and some personality, just like clothing style, in my view, unless they didn't meant to show themselves with avatar or arts.

Because, I once try to make a friend based on their fursona avatar, but it didn't goes well, I think personality doesn't seem to match with his fursona.


----------



## Percy-Lyn (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't necessarily judge people explicitly by their 'sonas, but I will admit that I'm more likely to take an interest in somebody if I find their 'sona interesting.

The way I see it, a 'sona is an extension of the self. How they present their 'sona is usually how they see themselves or how they wish they were. An interesting 'sona means that the person theirself is more likely to be interesting.
It could be the creativity of the design, it could be the intrigue of the character's backstory, or it could (in rare cases) simply be because of how attractive the character is. If the person behind the character comes off as very rude and/or unlikeable, their 'sona won't generally make me any more interested in them, however. 

You can't judge the character owners for specific aspects of their character, however. The owner may have a lot of smut of their character, but it doesn't mean that they really get around. They may also have a very cool-headed, possibly even cold character, and still be a very friendly, warm, and easy-to-chat-with kind of person. Individual traits aren't a good factor to judge by.

However, how much time and effort they've spent in developing their character can say a lot, as can the creativity of their design.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 22, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 22, 2015)

No.


----------



## Charrio (Jan 22, 2015)

No the only one who should care is you. 
Have fun with it, its you as your Furry self so go with it. 

Others may always have an opinion but they also go poop, so disregard people's opinions on your personal taste and fursona


----------



## Esper Husky (Jan 22, 2015)

Hmm... No, I don't judge others by their fursona; I think about the aesthetics, at best. I don't think I'm more likely or less likely to befriend someone based on a fursona avatar -- but rather, the avatar itself and what it contains, maybe. (Fursona, okay, some fetish kink thingy, errrr...)

Art style is not a big factor; I tend to "look to" or "look at" males more, but that's just a me thing. The appeal of the fursona? Sure, maybe that gets my attention more. Species? Not so much. Is the artwork really good? Then of course.

I usually just glance at the avatar and focus on the content of a post / thread / etc.

Not intimidated by scary avatars; badly drawn avatars only... "not really" put me off, 'cause it just depends on who or what is attached to it: messages. Attractive avatars may catch my attention more, though, sure -- simply well drawn ones, the same... hmm... I guess, again, "more likely" for same gender avatars, but... okay, I'll stop.

Ultimately, it won't make or break a discussion or connection with someone, just the fursona or avatar alone. Characters are characters, and, well... I can distinguish and differentiate there.


----------



## LI.Reaver() (Jan 29, 2015)

Judging others is only privilege of God. If user can't tolerate, I just flee and leave him with his illusions.


----------

